# LGB MTS 55016 controller using wireless question



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm searching online but can't seem to figure out if I can use just one LGB 55056 wireless receiver to communicate with more than one LGB 55051 wireless transmitter equipped throttle? Or will I need one receiver for each transmitter?

I've found that you can use more than one wireless receiver to increase the range, but I'm not interested in doing that.

I have one 55056 and one 55051 right now. I have another throttle that would be nice if it was wireless as well, but wouldn't want to also have to pay for another receiver if I have to.

Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chris, 

You can connect up to eight wireless remotes to the one wireless receiver according to the manual. 

If you're ever looking for LGB manuals, you can find them here, at Champex-Linden: 
http://www.champex-linden.de/cl_pi_lgb.htm#Anker1-0 
Or also in the download centre of the Massoth website. 

Keith


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB manual states only 3 receivers can be connected at once to a central station and all must have address of 2. 
To connect more you need an additional component and this info is in the 55055_55056 manual.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, what does that limitation mean in terms of operation? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The main limits of a good working MTS wireless is 50 feet of coverage, and by using multiple receivers, you can get better coverage by placing receivers about every 75 feet.

If you needed 200 feet of coverage, you would need more than 3 receivers and to do this the next 3 neet a separate connection to the command station.
LGB had a low current limit on command station attachments and needed buffers for additional components that were added on.

And another issue several of us have with MTS transmitters is they go 'bad' and the range is only 10 feet!! (3 of us have this issue).
To get this doubled to 20 feet, the receivers need to be placed on a metal pan such as a large aluminum pie plate. It works and I assume it is just creating a better ground reflection of the signal.


----------

